# error al hacer bootstrap o emerge loquesea

## surgeon

Cuando intento hacer el bootstrap en el stage1 me da un fallo como el siguiente. Si directamente empiezo con stage3 todo va bien hasta que intento hacer emerge loquesea. Entonces sigue dando errores del mismo tipo:

```

root # emerge portage

Calculating dependencies !!! Name error in m: category or package part

missing.

Traceback (most recent call last):

File "/usr/sbin/emerge", line 817, in ?

mykey=mydepgraph.db[portage.root]["porttree"].dep_bestmatch(mypkg)

File "/usr/lib/python2.0/site-packages/portage.py", line 1546, in

dep_bestmatch

mypkgdep=self.dep_pkgcat(mypkgdep)

File "/usr/lib/python2.0/site-packages/portage.py", line 1529, in

dep_pkgcat

if self.hasnode(cat+"/"+mypkgdep_packagename):

File "/usr/lib/python2.0/site-packages/portage.py", line 1360, in

hasnode

self.populate()

File "/usr/lib/python2.0/site-packages/portage.py", line 1850, in

populate

self.zap(y)

File "/usr/lib/python2.0/site-packages/portage.py", line 1291, in zap

mykey=cps[0]+"/"+cps[1]

TypeError: unsubscriptable object 
```

teneis alguna idea de que puede pasar? hay un thread por ahi en el que se comenta, pero no dan ninguna solucion  :Sad: 

----------

## Astor

Yo tengo el mismo inconveniente. Baje el minimal Install de 16MB y me pasa exactamente eso. Si alguien tiene alguna idea, voy a ir buscando entre los posts. Si encuentro algo te aviso.

----------

## ELROBE

Ese problema se debe a que la version de portage que viene con los stage que estan hechos desde hace tiempo esta anticuado.

	Ya se han comentado por los foros en ingles, leete el documento /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files/README.RESCUE.

	Viene una version comprimida mas actual y funciona en condiciones. A mi me ocurrio lo mismo hace 2 dias que es cuando empece con gentoo.

	Yo recomendaria mirar antes en los foros e irc en ingles y luego el google.

----------

## ikepa2

A mi también me paso esto. Me puse a buscar en google por el error y entre los resultados obtenidos de la busqueda encontre una solucion que me solventó el problema:

```
# cd /

# tar xvjpf /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files/portage-rescue-2.0.44-x86.tbz2
```

Con ello debería actualizar portage y poder hacer lanzar con exito el script bootstrap.sh (o seguir en el stage en el que estés. Poder utilizar portage en definitiva)

Espero que te sirva de ayuda. Un saludo

----------

## Kamui-Chan

gracias   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nogoff

Lo mismo digo: mil gracias...   :Very Happy: 

----------

